# DVD ROM  ou DVD RAM c'est quoi la différence ?



## dbr22 (4 Février 2006)

Bonjour et merci pour une explication simple 

et CD ROM  ou CD RAM  ca existe aussi ?


----------



## golf (4 Février 2006)

Aller, aller, il faut cultiver le réflexe Wikipedia 

Disque compact 
DVD (Digital Versatile Disc, pour disque numérique polyvalent)


----------

